# Can this dog be trained?



## Ksa (Jan 4, 2020)

I have an adorable Cockapoo that just turned 5 months. She is house trained and can quickly learn commands like Sit and Down.

But, I can't get her to understand the word No. I've never known a dog that is totally unaffected by being disciplined, but now I live with one.

She jumps on me and bites my clothes or nips at my ankles. If I say No when she jumps, or tries to grab things out of my hands, or anything else she does that she shouldn't, she just thinks it's a game and will continue to lunge at me or repeat the bad behavior without a pause.

Has anyone else had this problem? Is it likely she'll grow out of it? Will formal training do any good when she doesn't care about anything I say?

She is being spayed next week, and I'm looking for a training program, but I'm not sure she'll be able to focus long enough to learn anything!

Any insight would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I feel your pain! My puppy has just turned 9 months and apart from being over excited when visitors arrive and is rather vocal when he want something has calmed down and become a loving pup. 
However, between 4/6 months he was just like you described your puppy. Nipping me and my clothes, constantly yapping at me, nothing stopped the behaviour, I literally was in tears sometimes an considered giving him away. 
So happy to say that I worked through it, you can do it! 
He really is an adorable puppy now, wouldn’t be without him. 
The only thing I’m trying to stop is some demand barking. 
Good luck.


----------



## Ksa (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello and thanks for the reply!

I must admit I get discouraged sometimes. I thought having a puppy would be fun, but I'll never do it again. I'd always rescued older dogs, so didn't have any idea what a puppy would be like. 

And, I thought Cockapoos were just the right size and have a reputation of being good companions. I couldn't find an older dog, so went with a puppy.

You did give me hope that maybe I'll end up with the loving companion I wanted, and your encouragement is very helpful.

Thanks! Hopefully my girl will turn out like your boy did.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Hello, your original post sounded like us a few months ago. Rocket is now 9 months old and is really well behaved. At 4-5 months we often had times when he felt out of control nipping and jumping like you describe. He also didn't understand no or even seem able to tell we were cross.
I think it's a development milestone. He just gradually matured and now understands when we firmly say no.
We did use time out for him when he got really silly. We walked out of the room for a minute shutting the door. 
Every now and then I suddenly realise that he's stopped doing certain puppy behaviors and has calmed down more.
Your dog will get there too. Sometimes there isn't anything you can specifically do, they just grow out of it.

X


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Puppies are really hard work especially if you work! You’ll get through this with her. Mine is like a different pup now compared to 5 months ago so, yes, keep doing what you are. I still put Louie in time out when he barks for what he wants. 
He calmly curls up each afternoon for an hours nap with my husband lol. 
Get over this hurdle then you can have puppy fun on walks, play and training. 
X


----------



## Ksa (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks Sbmpw and Mmansf!

It's so good to know I'm not alone and to hear other people's experience, especially when it turns out well 

There have been times when I've thought that I made a big mistake.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

She will calm down x


----------



## srp2752 (Jan 28, 2020)

We've been through it, and sometimes we still are. My best recommendation is.... have LOTS of treats near you and at ALL TIMES, LOTS of toys in the house, and don't use the word "no". Instead, teach her "leave it" "drop it" "quiet" "sit" "lay down" "paw" "settle" (specific behaviors) and redirect your puppy to get a toy when he is trying to pull your clothes. Cooked chicken is a high value treat that will help with the training, and believe me, she'll focus with it. Our puppy steals socks from our feet, which we think is kind of cute, but when he does, we don't give him any extra attention. If he steals a sock from the floor, he runs and plays with it, and we just approach him quietly and remove it from him. Otherwise, if you chase her or you make a big deal out of it, you are just giving him attention which is what the puppy wants. So say "leave it" and when she does, give him a treat. Whenever she does something you approve, give her a treat. Whenever she starts biting you (which means she wants attention and she wants to play with you) say, bring your toy, or have a toy with you and play with her, so that she bites on the toy instead of you. If she starts barking, say "quiet" and when she does give her a treat. All the nipping can be that she may still be teething, so put a wet towel on the freezer, in a ball or donut shape, and then give it to her. He will love it, it will help calm down his teeth. Ice cubs also help. Also, have kongs, puzzle bowls, snuffle mats available to make her work for her food. That will tire her out. And if you can find training classes, that would be great help. We didn't know any of these when he got our puppy and we didn't realize it was so much work, but a friend recommended a training center and we learned so much. After a few classes we had a much better handle of him. This will all last for about a year, and after she turns 6 months, he will enter adolescence, which will be more challenging, and it's when they get surrendered the most.


----------



## Ksa (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Samantha,

Thanks for all the good ideas and tips. I didn't know how much work a puppy was, either! 

But, we're doing better. I started her in a basic obedience class and she did well in the first session. I think she's finished teething. 

I'll have to look into puzzle bowls and snuffle mats - not familiar with those. But it would be great to find things she can do on her own and exercise her brain!

I'm beginning to see the light. But, she's just turning 6 months old, so things may change! 

Thanks again!


----------

